# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Fabrication help needed in Colorado Springs and Seattle

## Art Installer Network

The US Olympics museums are being built in Colorado Springs by company operating out of Seattle. Both facilities will need help creating hundreds of exhibits. Work starts in November and some will be asked to stay throughout April. Welding, case building, art installing, mount making, uniforms, plaques, torches, medals, replacement knees and more.  If you can help, drop me a note.

Thanks!

Scott
Scott@ArtInstallerNetwork.com
Art Installer Network

----------

